# The Red Devil SS Compound Bow



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, is riser out of the same Chinese plant that makes the Bowtech Carbon Knight?


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Jeez Axle to axle 22 1/2" yowzeer

what's th cost on that ? just curious


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

575 usd lol


----------



## GGFerrier (Feb 13, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Wow, is riser out of the same Chinese plant that makes the Bowtech Carbon Knight?


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Gobbles113 (Aug 7, 2014)

Too freaking small for my comfort zone.


----------



## TRD Archery (Aug 31, 2014)

No it is not the same as the Bowtech Carbon Knight. That bow has been reported to have problems and the riser for our bow has an enclosed space unlike the Bowtech. There are a lot of differences. This one was made completely from our own design. 



GGFerrier said:


> I thought the same thing!


----------



## TRD Archery (Aug 31, 2014)

Gobbles113 said:


> Too freaking small for my comfort zone.


We also have a much bigger one for competition shooting. This one was made for hunting.


----------



## Gobbles113 (Aug 7, 2014)

TRD Archery said:


> We also have a much bigger one for competition shooting. This one was made for hunting.


No reason to defend your products. I hunt with 36" ATA bow in which I am shooting at 29" DL and sure is a smoker. I can assure your competition bow will may or may not fit my bill. My other bow I shoot is 38" ATA bow. You already have your say in the matter of your opinion, I have given my honest feedback--use it as a learning tool to listen to your future potential customers. Write everything down on the drawing board, make a bigger splash the next following year. Thank you.


----------



## GGFerrier (Feb 13, 2012)

TRD Archery said:


> No it is not the same as the Bowtech Carbon Knight. That bow has been reported to have problems and the riser for our bow has an enclosed space unlike the Bowtech. There are a lot of differences. This one was made completely from our own design.


I thought you ask for opinions, that's all I gave you. Like it or not, the first thing I thought (and I'm not alone) is Carbon Knight copy! I was trying to be nice. 










A lot of differences; split limbs, a combo string stop/cable guide and the center of the riser similar to a Hoyt Elite...

But yeah! Totally your design... [emoji106][emoji106]










My other thought was is your IBO rating based on the theoretical possibility of drawing your bow 30"?


----------

